# Fishing Portage Lakes Speed Zone



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Some of the best fishing is on the dropoffs and flats bordering the speed zones. Unfortunately the buoys are a moving target as they never are set up (or stay) in the same place from year to year or week to week. So sometimes the area you want to fish is inside the speed zone.

Add to this puzzle the maddingly confusing sign posted at the end of the peninsula in 2 ft of water and it is no wonder that fishermen and recreational boaters alike are being pulled over by the Sheriff constantly for one of the 6 or 7 different speed zone rules that sign attempts to outline.

The floating sign is a big improvement, if in wording if nothing else, but it twists and turns and (of course) is anchored in one of the best largemouth weedbeds which makes it an inviting casting target if nothing else.

For the life of me I can not understand why speed zone times aren't posted at either ramp. And what would be so hard or expensive to print up some business cards or stickers with the times on them and hand them out at the free safety inspections? Or have the Sheriff give them out as a courtesy when they stop someone in the zone and put them through 15 minutes of inspections and lectures?

Anyhow, here is the sign. You may want to download it to your smartphone for future reference. Hit the "open" times around the zone for some great fishing.










Buick


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree about the confusing part! I was there sunday and it's not an easy sign to read when the waves are bobbing you up and down. At least it's not right next to shore now. I tried to fish the back side of the speed zone, but the water was too cloudy so I gave up. I guess you just have to fish it before 9am each day.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Or after 8:00 p.m. each day. 

Buick


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Or go to one of the other surrounding lakes which have so great fishing.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

My brother was cruising the speed lanes earlier in the week during some of the off time. He said he was marking some big fish suspended at about 15 feet in about 35 feet of water.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

TopCat said:


> My brother was cruising the speed lanes earlier in the week during some of the off time. He said he was marking some big fish suspended at about 15 feet in about 35 feet of water.


I've seen the same thing, together with balls of bait fish. I threw an A-rig (3-hook) at them one morning last year and caught 6 nice bass in 3 casts, then they were gone.

Jake


----------

